# Your recommendations on my Staghorn algae problem



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Algae Problem*

Hello Kind...

I keep a lot of tanks and control algae with stems of Anacharis. It's available at most pet stores that have fish. Just drop several individual stems into the tank and let it grow under the light source. It will use up the added nutrients in the tank water and gives off a mild toxin that most forms of algae don't tolerate.

Keep the tank water clear of excess nutrients by removing and replacing more water, more often. I change out at least 60 percent of the water weekly. More is better.

There are nitrate removing filter pads on the market. Acurel and HBH have some good products that will help lower the nitrates.

B


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

BGA likes water below 10 in nitrates. But you can reduce the nitrates by substituting
K2SO4 in equal amounts for a percent of the KNO3 you are dosing.
You didn't mention injected CO2, but 50-60 Par is injected CO2 territory.
Other than that this link gives some info on it.
http://www.guitarfish.org/algae


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

I have not heard of nitrate removing filter pads. Do those work chemically, or just provide more surface area for bacterial growth?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Chemical. You can't determine how much of it those remove either.
IMO you are better off regulating how much goes in.
The nitrates not being used up indicates a low number of plants that are faster growing.
Can you post a picture of the whole tank ? And are you adding any CO2 ?


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had staghorn algae that would *not* go away. I had to do the one-two punch method to get rid of it. Worked great! 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684

Staghorn is the worst


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry - I do have injected CO2. My drop checker stays at a light green. It is on when the lights are on.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

One other question about this, can anyone share an opinion on diatom filters? Would that help resolve my algae problem?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Diatom filtration might help with green water blooms, but I don't see how it would be much (if any) help against staghorn.

It's not like the filter can actually magically suck the algae off your plants. It's got to trap things going through it.


As for your nitrates, are you sure you're at 40? Have you calibrated your test against a known reference? If not, be aware that many nitrate tests, particularly API, are notorious for reading high. The fert board has a sticky on how to calibrate using dry ferts and distilled or good rodi water.

Regardless, if they are really 40, adjusting your KNO3 dosing as Raymond sugested is really a simple and effective way to bring that down. After all, you're adding NO3 directly.. add less, end up with less.


----------

